# DMA-driver error, CRC error



## Mr C

Hi 

I'm not sure if this problem has already been posted before, it seems a lot of people have had a similar problem. I'm just not sure what I should do with the computer set up I have. But here goes....

For the past couple of months I've been trying to get my machine to burn DVDs, ever since I became seriously infected with malware, I desperately need to back up my hard drive. So I got a local repair shop to fit me with a DVD writer when the repaired my computer, seemingly a good deal. Until i realize they had mistakenly put a DVD rom into my machine instead of a DVD writer. Doh :down:

So I took it back and they swapped it for the correct drive and fitted a Pioneer DVD-RW 111 D. But now I can't get _that_ to work either!  It's really annoying me and I feel like throwing the whole lot out of the window with myself not far behind it!

I'm using Nero and some 8x DVD-R and I don't get why it keeps saying "DMA-driver error, CRC error Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)" every time I try to write a disk. Why is it so complicated trying to do something as simple as burning onto a DVD 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr C

P.S I have a log from Nero when it fails if that helps?

1C82-0000-19E5-MAAX-4007-6108-****

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.8.5.0
Internal Version: 7, 8, 5, 0
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D>Version: 1.23 - HA 1 TA 1 - 7.8.5.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2000kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612>Version: 1004 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.8.5.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD1200JB-00CRA1 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612 atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612 D: CDRom0
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D E: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 511MB (523800kB)
Free physical memory: 285MB (292204kB)
Memory in use : 44 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

4.4.2007
ISO compilation
13:23:56	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

13:23:57	#2 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6608
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : TRUE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

13:23:57	#3 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3343
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

13:23:57	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3499
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

13:23:57	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 307
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 1801423 (400:18.73, 3518MB)

13:23:57	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 319
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

13:23:58	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2949
Recorder: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: CMC MA - G. AE1
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

13:23:58	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 493
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

13:23:58	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 793
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1801424 (1801424) = #1801424/400:18.74
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1801424 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D]
--------------------------------------------------------------

13:23:58	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 995
Prepare [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 3689316352, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 1801424 | 0 | 0x00
1801424 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

13:23:58	#11 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 209
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

13:23:58	#12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4278
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-No (<64KB)

13:23:58	#13 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Caching of files started

13:23:58	#14 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4397
Cache writing successful.

13:23:58	#15 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Caching of files completed

13:23:59	#16 Phase 28 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Speed measurement started

13:23:59	#17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

13:23:59	#18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 590400

13:26:57	#19 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 113
<E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D> start writing Lead-Out at LBA 1801424 (1B7CD0h), length 0 blocks

13:26:57	#20 Phase 29 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1711
Speed measurement completed: 14.6x (20,258 KB/s)

13:26:57	#21 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process started at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

13:26:57	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

13:26:57	#23 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3192
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

13:26:57	#24 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3348
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

13:26:57	#25 SPTI -1066 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1066)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x24
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0xAC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 24 
Buffer x06588000: Len x648

13:26:57	#26 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9859
---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 0.0 (0)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Revision number of maximum recording speed: 3.0
Revision number of minimum recording speed: -
Revision number table of recording speed: 1.0 2.0 - - - - - 
Class: 0
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 30 00 10 20 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .0..............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

13:26:57	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 74390400

13:26:58	#28 SPTI -1502 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1502)
Sense Key: 0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x08
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 08 03 
Buffer x0ad60040: Len x10000
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

13:26:58	#29 CDR -1502 File Writer.cpp, Line 303
DMA-driver error, CRC error
E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D

13:27:19	#30 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3750
EndDAO: Last written address was -1 (FFFFFFFFh)

13:27:20	#31 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

13:27:0	#32 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 254
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

13:27:22	#33 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11214
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

13:27:23	#34 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## all13d

Just sayin' - might want to delete your serial number at the top.

Is the DVD-RW a slave to the DVD-ROM? If so, you might try flipping the drives.

You could also try uninstalling the dvd-rw from the device manager and then rebooting so it is re-detected and reinstalled with default settings.


----------



## Mr C

Is this the only suggestion anyone can come up with?

I've got some other posts that get a lot of views but no-one post a reply. I thought this was meant to be a useful way of solving problems. Maybe I rely on it too much but I certainly value any advice.


----------



## JohnWill

If you look in Device Manager, what is the current setting for DMA for that IDE channel?


----------



## Mr C

How do I find that out? I know how to get into the Device Manager but I'm not sure what DMA means or IDE?

Sorry for my incompetence


----------



## JohnWill

Control Panel, System, Hardware Tab, Device Manager Button.


----------



## Mr C

The Current Transfer Mode for device 1 reads "Ultra DMA mode 2" and the Current Transfer Mode for Device 1 reads "Ultra DMA mode 4"

What ever that means?


----------



## Mr C

So now what do I do?


----------



## kiwiguy

This error can also appear if the drive is set as a slave on the IDE bus. Some only seem to like being operated as Master, not Slave.

You should try it as Master if this is the case, however there can only be 1 master and 1 slave on each IDE cable.

If it shares an IDE cable with the HDD you cannot set it as Master, you need to have it on a separate cable in that case.


----------



## Mr C

Sorry this is all new to me, I sort of get what your saying but I'm a bit confused.


----------



## kiwiguy

Sorry, I assumed that with your "intermediate" experience as listed, Master and Slave settings and the IDE bus may have been understood.

Perhaps ask the local repair shop to ensure that it is Master?

We do not have any more info with which to help. we only know the drive type and that you run XP. No idea what other drives are fitted, if they are Serial ATA or Parallel ATA or how many IDE (flat 80 core ribbon cables) your PC is fitted with.


----------



## Blackmirror

Can you burn cds using windows media player ???


----------



## Mr C

nope


----------



## Mr C

I've changed my experience to "beginner" if that helps? I'm obviously far less computer literate than I thought. Sorry.


----------



## Blackmirror

Mr C said:


> I've changed my experience to "beginner" if that helps? I'm obviously far less computer literate than I thought. Sorry.


well i had better change mine to I know nothing lol


----------



## wtxcowboy

i "googled" ur problem & from what i read others have either reinstalled nero after a clean uninstall, or it's a faulty cable or u need 2 make sure the connections r tight 2 the drive. open ur tower & make sure the cable is connected firmly & if u still get an error, try switching from master 2 slave & vice versus with both drives... or take it back 2 ur repair shop. lots of good suggestions listed above ^


----------



## Mr C

I'm gonna have a looked inside my computer to see if I can figure out about which drive is slave and how to make my DVD burner the master drive. Are there any tips on what I should be looking for or what I should be doing?


----------



## MysticEyes

Mr C said:


> I'm gonna have a looked inside my computer to see if I can figure out about which drive is slave and how to make my DVD burner the master drive. Are there any tips on what I should be looking for or what I should be doing?


From the log you posted your Pioneer burner is set as Slave.


----------



## Mr C

Ok, so far I've moved the drives over. 

I took both drives out and set my Pioneer DVD + RW to the Master, primary drive and my Toshiba DVD Rom to Slave, secondary drive. Seems to have had no effect though. :down: 

I've checked they are correct on the setup screen ('del' whilst starting up my computer) I've also tried to update the drivers for both and still no luck!

Got the feeling I've been sold a dodgy drive, (sigh)


----------



## Mr C

SOLUTION: apparently the drive wasn't compatible with my computer?! So I swapped it for one that is. I just thought I should post, in case someone finds they have a similar problemo.

Cheers


----------



## all13d

Could have been a simple as a bad drive.


----------



## Bert336

i just purchased a sony dru-830a drive and i am having the same problem. i have the cdrw as master and the dvdr as slave on the same cable. here is my log. thank you.

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 1:54:32 PM

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.2.3.4
Internal Version: 7, 2, 3, 4
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <SONY DVD RW DRU-830A> Version: SS25 - HA 1 TA 3 - 7.2.3.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <TSSTcorp CD-R/RW SH-R522C>Version: TS01 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.2.3.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : TSSTcorp CD-R/RW SH-R522C atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD RW DRU-830A atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD800JD-22LSA0 atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
TSSTcorp CD-R/RW SH-R522C D: CDRom0
SONY DVD RW DRU-830A E: CDRom3
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 73400320 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 501MB (513832kB)
Free physical memory: 22MB (22712kB)
Memory in use : 95 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

18.6.2007
ISO compilation
4:50:52 PM	#1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6427
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

4:50:53 PM	#2 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
ReadBuffer-Pipe got 262144KB of Memory

4:50:53 PM	#3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
Reader running

4:50:53 PM	#4 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

4:50:53 PM	#5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3400
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

4:50:53 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 290
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 117535 ( 26:07.10, 229MB)

4:50:53 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 302
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

4:50:53 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2737
Recorder: SONY DVD RW DRU-830A, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: CMC MA - G. AM3
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

4:50:53 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 474
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

4:50:53 PM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 117536 (117536) = #117536/26:7.11
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 117536 blocks [E: SONY DVD RW DRU-830A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

4:50:53 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
Prepare recorder [E: SONY DVD RW DRU-830A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 240713728, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
117536 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

4:50:53 PM	#12 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 39
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

4:50:53 PM	#13 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Caching of files started

4:51:31 PM	#14 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4231
Cache writing successful.

4:51:31 PM	#15 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Caching of files completed

4:51:32 PM	#16 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Burn process started at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

4:51:32 PM	#17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2707
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

4:51:32 PM	#18 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2877
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode for Multisession

4:51:32 PM	#19 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3033
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: No

4:51:32 PM	#20 SPTI -1502 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 291
E: CdRom3: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1502)
Sense Key: 0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x08
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0xAD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 04 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 08 03 
Buffer x0502b200: Len x804

4:51:32 PM	#21 CDR -1502 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1799
DMA-driver error, CRC error
E: SONY DVD RW DRU-830A

4:51:32 PM	#22 TRANSFER -27 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1799
Could not perform start of Disc-at-once

4:51:33 PM	#23 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Burn process failed at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## Nosey

I had the "dma driver error crc error". 

I replaced the cd-rom cable(40pin) with a Parallel ATA IDE Drive Cable 80pin (HDD cable). 

Both cables have the standard number of connecting pins(40).

Make dvd drive the Master drive and attach to the end of the ribbon/cable(Master drive must be on the end of the cable, not the middle)

Attach "slave" DVD drive(if you have one) onto the middle connector of the same ribbon/cable.

"The 80-conductor ribbon cable supports modern fast hard drives (UDMA ATA 66/100/133) as well as standard CD & DVD drives" svp.

This worked for me hope it does for you. GB!


----------



## all13d

Whee.....talk about a thread resurrection.


----------

